# New Snail



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I went to PETsMART and managed to pick up one of the rare ivory apple snails that get mixed into their shipments of golds, he's great. I want to change his gravel to black for contrast, Maybe I'll posts pics later.By the way, his name is Albert


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

sounds awesome!!
pics maybe?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Very cool. I have sent for 4 different colored Apple Snails cause the only color around here is the gold ones. So sometime next week i should be getting my shipment of 2 each of Blue, Ivory, Striped Pink and Striped Purple. I am very excited. I will post some pictures when i get them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's Albert, I'm switching his gravel to black today, in these shots it's "natural"

Shell Shot








Climb, Climb!








Pretty cute, huh?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

He is very cute and has really long antennas.. I love snails little faces they are sooo cute... LOL .. He should stand out nice with black rocks in his tank.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he looks gold in that picture, trust me the shell is a white, I added the black gravel too, looks great!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

'grats on the snail. Mine are both 'mutts' that I got out of a batch of plants petco sold me. I have no idea what kind they are but they are neat also.


----------

